# Refilling of implantable pump(95990)



## missyah20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Does anyone have any information on this code?  My provider is billing for this code with a POS 22.  Medicare has denied stating "Treatment was deemed by payer to have been rendered in an inappropriate or invalid POS."  Does anyone have a link to any Medicare guidelines or informaiton for this code?  Thank in advance!


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jan 21, 2009)

95990 is administered by a professional who is not a physician.  CPT code *95991* is performed by a physician.  Could this be the issue?  The POS shouldn't be an issue.  This service can be performed outpatient per the CMS hospital list.

I'm not sure which region you're in but I have attached one Medicare link.

https://www.noridianmedicare.com/sh...ing_or_Refilling_of_an_Implantable_Device.htm

http://www.medtronic.com/neuroreimbursement/downloads/MTAPainPmpCBCPhy4-08.pdf


----------



## missyah20 (Jan 21, 2009)

OK, so that is probably the problem I am having. This is being performed by an MDA.  So I should be using 95991, right? I just want to be sure.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## comunale (Jul 21, 2010)

*Medicare payment for 95990?*

We recently had a denial for a nurse practitioner who performed a pump refill.  We used 95990 which looks like the correct code but Medicare denied it saying it was not a covered code?  Any ideas?


----------

